# Ozark Metal Milk Stand



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a wooden milk stand. But I didn't build it very well. I had a lot of scrap wood that I slapped together for a quick build. I am not going to get rid of it though. I am going to rip off the headgate and redo it, since the actual deck is sturdy, I just did the headgate poorly. Also add siderails, since it needs them. So it'll be painted and become my outdoor milk stand/grooming station.

Anyway, I just decided to make an (expensive) leap to a metal milk stand. I am sure I could have made several wooden milk stands for the cost of this one! But I am optimistic that it will be worth it! I recently have gotten some overtime pay and am (wasting?) it, hah.

Does anyone else have a milk stand made by Ozark Genetics? Do you like it? It seemed like a pretty nice stand. It is one size fits all, so I hope it fits my Nigerians without too much trouble. I got the added ramp. On my wooden stand, I have some steps. But the goats don't like those steps. In fact, my buck won't use them AT ALL. He makes me lift his heavy, stinky self onto the stand for hoof care! I can't even use the butt-rope technique to make him get up there!

D'ya think I'd be able to use some rustoleum metal paint spray to change the color from black to something more spiffy? I would love it to be red or John Deere green or something.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't see why you couldn't repaint it if you want to.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I just haven't ever painted metal that has already been painted before. So I wasn't sure if it is advisable. Looks like if I lightly scruff the previous layer of paint with sandpaper and clean it well, I can prime and paint with the color I prefer.


----------

